# Budgies



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

All these recent posts about them have made me fall in love but I know basically nothing about them. So can anyone give me basic information like: 
Cage size? I would prefer to have them inside and would be happy to give them as much free flying time as they need
Do they need to be kept in a group or as a pair or are they happy on their own?
Best diet for them?
Anything else I should know about them, good sites/books on keeping them etc


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

If you get one get a male there more handleable but if your gonna be gone half the day get 2 to keep the other one company 
as for cages minimum for one is 18x18x18" volume = 5,832"cubic inches
minimum for 2 is 30x18x18" volume= 9,720" cubic inches
as for food some people give them seeds pellets with veggies and fruits i give mine mostly pellet with seeds occasionally
if you want a site dedicated to them theres Budgerigars Budgies & Keeping Budgies - Budgerigar Breeders'Archive hope that helped =p


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Thank you thats great. I think I'll need 2 can they be kept in a pair of say 2 males/females or do they need to be kept with the opposite sex?


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Thank you thats great. I think I'll need 2 can they be kept in a pair of say 2 males/females or do they need to be kept with the opposite sex?


you can pair 2 male or 1 male/female but not 2 females because they will fight /bicker


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok so it might have to be 2 males then. I really would rather not have them breed.


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Thank you thats great. I think I'll need 2 can they be kept in a pair of say 2 males/females or do they need to be kept with the opposite sex?


guess it depends if you wanna try breeding them. I have 2 females that were just by themselves.even though their sisters,they still get on each others nerves.Ive since gotten them a flight cage and they are with another male budgie and a cockatiel.Ive fed mine both seed and pellet,some are pickier than others.mine eat whatevers in there,even if its seeds one day,pellets the next.they prefer the seeds but can be messier when it comes to cleaning up after them,whatever you decide,if you do get some,we would def love to see some pics.


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

could be the size cage too.my females might have not liked the previous cage.their doing much better now,more socializing soumds then agravated sounds


----------



## Juliafan23 (Feb 18, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> Ok so it might have to be 2 males then. I really would rather not have them breed.


a male/female pair will only breed if theres a nest box provided =p


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

No I don't want to breed given I know nothing about budgies I don't think it would turn out well. If I do get them I will post lots of pictures but it won't be for a while I would have to do a lot of research first


----------



## sk8rchik13ny (Feb 18, 2010)

Nicky10 said:


> No I don't want to breed given I know nothing about budgies I don't think it would turn out well. If I do get them I will post lots of pictures but it won't be for a while I would have to do a lot of research first


well were her for you if you need the advice.


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

The only thing i can say about cage size is that you buy the biggest one you can possibly afford. The bigger the better.
Never buy one that they can't fly about in as they love to fly.
I started off with one budgie and got addicted so be careful. It gets tempting to add another and then another.
You are welcome to come and look at my birds before you decide on what colour to get as i have loads of different colours. I don't breed or sell only rescue so i have not got one to let you have but im willing to give you any advice and help you need.
Tina


----------



## tinamary (Aug 17, 2008)

Sorry i have just noticed where you are based. Its probably too far to travel.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

I would defo recomend a budgie... I had a lovely budgie as a child and have never forgotten him! If poss try to get a hand reared one as its lovely to have a tame bird. You will prob have to pay a little bit extra but its so worth it!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

sk8rchik13ny said:


> well were her for you if you need the advice.


I will be asking lots of questions before and probably after I get them



tinamary said:


> The only thing i can say about cage size is that you buy the biggest one you can possibly afford. The bigger the better.
> Never buy one that they can't fly about in as they love to fly.
> I started off with one budgie and got addicted so be careful. It gets tempting to add another and then another.
> You are welcome to come and look at my birds before you decide on what colour to get as i have loads of different colours. I don't breed or sell only rescue so i have not got one to let you have but im willing to give you any advice and help you need.
> Tina


I think I'm too far away but thank you for the offer . I'll be getting a big cage and also give them time flying around the room.



Zayna said:


> I would defo recomend a budgie... I had a lovely budgie as a child and have never forgotten him! If poss try to get a hand reared one as its lovely to have a tame bird. You will prob have to pay a little bit extra but its so worth it!


Is it easier with your first bird to have them hand reared?


----------



## Honeybunny1984 (Jan 21, 2010)

there is no need to get a hand reared bird, budgies are very easy to tame if you get a young bird  i wouldnt recommend getting a male and female if you are not going to breed as they will more than likely attempt to breed at some point, constantly producing eggs would be a great strain on the hen, two males would be your best bet


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Ok I wouldn't want the female to go through that so 2 males then


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

You dont have to get hand reared, my first budgie wasnt hand reared but i taught him to sit on my finger, fly to me on command and i used to play games with him, like roll a ball and we would bring it back lol.

Our tiel was hand reared and she was what i would call silly tame. She loved cuddles and kisses and having her head scratched. The budgie wouldnt tolerate you touching him but still had great fun with him all the same!


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Can they be trained easily with a clicker say?


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Nicky10 said:


> Can they be trained easily with a clicker say?


when i had mr bill bill i just let him settle in for a few days then started to stroke his chest, once he was happy with me doing that i held my finger there for him to step onto, first i would hold him inside the cage then when he got used to sitting on my finger i would bring him out of the cage. it went from there really.

its easier if you get a young bird, the only problem is you cant tell their sex when they are very young.


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

awww... i just looked up some videos of budgies on utube. I do miss having one. i forgot how funny they were! I could watch them all day!


----------

